# Cooling Green Soap



## neeners (Mar 10, 2014)

newest soap endeavour:

 liquid is green juice, coloured with TD and chlorella.  scented with tea tree, peppermint, eucalyptus and wintergreen (10 drops) EOs.  

 attempted drop swirl (previous drop swirls did not turn out well.....).  here's the top.  and, of course cut pics will come!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Mar 10, 2014)

Green with envy!

See what I did there?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 11, 2014)

It definitely looks pretty from the top!


----------



## neeners (Mar 11, 2014)

drop swirl success!!!!!  (sorry for the bad cellphone picture.....)


----------



## Dennis (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## vidahlia (Mar 11, 2014)

Gorgeous!  and my favorite color!


----------



## lanafana (Mar 11, 2014)

So beautiful! Love it.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Mar 11, 2014)

Just Beautiful


----------



## JusDin (Mar 11, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## neeners (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks everyone!  I think this is my prettiest soap to date.


----------



## Bear Alley Soap (Mar 12, 2014)

Very lovely!


----------



## seven (Mar 12, 2014)

ooo that is one of the prettiest drop i've ever seen!


----------



## neeners (Mar 12, 2014)

seven, that is way too nice!

 thanks everyone!!!  now...I'm a little obsessed with drop swirls....can't wait to make more!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

Love all the natural colors and essential oils! Great job Neeners!


----------



## Be Love (Mar 16, 2014)

Niiiiice drop swirl!!!!! Wow!


----------



## Darditall6 (Mar 20, 2014)

Okay, I'm a total newbie, so is there a thread describing all these amazing techniques?  and the green liquid,  did you add that to a separate bunch of soap and color, then add?!


----------



## Miha Engblom (Mar 20, 2014)

Darditall6 I think you would enjoy a lot soaping101 on youtube... I have been learning from there. I really love that lady... whoever she is....


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 20, 2014)

OMG pretty greens!! So the "base" green was green juice and the darker green was chlorella? Thats really lovely soap!


----------



## yadonm (Mar 20, 2014)

Crazy about those colors!!!!  Very nice.


----------



## neeners (Mar 20, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> OMG pretty greens!! So the "base" green was green juice and the darker green was chlorella? Thats really lovely soap!



yes, the liquid I used was a green juice (think there was swiss chard, bok choi, and napa cabbage).  then added chlorella for the darker green and TD for white.  the natural green is now faded just a shade, but still gorgeous!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 20, 2014)

I love love love this soap - so gorgeous!


----------



## heather s (Mar 21, 2014)

Love it! Such pretty colors and swirls!


----------



## osso (Mar 21, 2014)

Your drop swirl is lovely!


----------



## ourwolfden (Mar 21, 2014)

That is so pretty!  I can’t wait to hear how it feels with all the green and natural goodness in there.   

I think you may have inspired me to try a new technique.


----------



## athallr (Mar 22, 2014)

I just love greens in soap  very pretty!


----------

